# Charger les photos de 2 iphones sur le même iCloud ?



## lome_bbrr (6 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

je déterre une petite question dont la réponse peut avoir changé aujourd'hui.
Ma femme a un iphone avec son compte icloud, et j'ai de mon côté la même chose.
Nous partageons nos photos sur le même compte Google photos. Pratique, on a tous les 2 toutes nos photos, tout le temps.
Aujourd'hui j'aimerais faire pareil mais avec icloud photos. Pouvons-nous charger sur le même compte toutes nos nouvelles photos? ou que l'un voit les nouvelles photos de l'autre sans avoir aucune manip à faire (je veux dire ne pas avoir à partager dans un album chaque nouvelle photo).

Je sais que c'était impossible il y a quelques années, peut être qu'aujourd'hui j'ai loupé quelque chose...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2017)

Cette question m'intéresse aussi , car je n'ai  trouver de réponse non plus


----------



## lome_bbrr (7 Février 2017)

ça serait très pratique pour les familles (qui n'ont rien à se cacher evidemment  )


----------



## romainB84 (7 Février 2017)

je ne crois pas que tu puisse partager l’intégralité de tes photos avec la phototheque icloud.
du moins pas de maniere automatique.
tu peux créer un album partagé et ajouter a la main les photos que tu veux partager avec ta femme. Donc en therorie tu peux ajouter TOUTE ta phototeque dans cet album... mais prend ton mal en patience parce que ca risque d'etre long !!! ;-)


----------



## lome_bbrr (7 Février 2017)

merci bien. Oui c'est exactement ce que je souhaite éviter.
Je vais rester sur google photos pour l'instant, à moins que quelqu'un ait une autre solution


----------



## Pascal670412 (15 Septembre 2017)

Le partage familial ne permet il pas de partager un album dit "familial" justement ?


----------



## romainB84 (15 Septembre 2017)

Le partage familiale ne changera pas grand chose!
Le partage familiale ne fait que créer automatiquement un album partagé avec tout les membres du partage familiale


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2017)

Je pense que la seule solution simple pour pouvoir faire ça est que tous les appareils soient connectés au même compte iCloud. Mais dans ce cas, vous perdez l'accès à l'autre compte iCloud.

Sinon, il ne reste plus que le partage de photos, comme expliqué précédemment.


----------

